# Problem with Asus P5Q Deluxe. please help.



## alexp999 (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay, rather than writing out it all myself. Someone over at Pc perspective forums has worded it perfectly.



> any time i switch power off from my system completely, using the psu switch or unplugging the power cable, EZ Flash wants to reflash my bios.
> 
> it's getting to be darn annoying, i have to reset all my settings every time, it even loses my oc profiles.
> 
> ...



Then they update with this:



> i think i fingered it out.
> 
> posted this in another thread, but it really should be in here too, in the rare case this happens to somebody else.
> 
> ...




Source

Now everytime I turn the PC off at the mains, when I turn it back on and boot it, it powers up then after about 1 sec it turns off for about 2 secs then repowers up. usually what happens on a bad oc or bios flash, and I'm assuming it boots from the other chip. Leaving it on at the mians and its fine. although, yeasterday night, I clicked shutdown and the PC rebooted but doing the same on and off thing. *The only differene with mine over this guys problem is that I DO NOT lose my settings.*

Would it by worth trying to swap out the bios chips? or am I using the wrong bios flash program have used windows and ezflash in the bios (when i had nothing but problems with my previous mobo, the only thing that fixed it was a dos bios flash - boot from floppy) but the bios file is 2MB!!! How do i do it!

Only other thing I can think of is that maybe the bios chips were installed the wrong way round at the factory?? please help guys!.

Cheers!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

Ever since the p35 boards, what they have done is whenever you have made a change of some sort it would do a soft reboot. Just checking to make sure that everything is in working order... 


If the board couldn't keep its bios settings, then it shows that the bios is bad. I really wouldn't swap out, just rma... The only way I would swap out is if you've all ready voided the warr.

The place I would try and find out is Biosman. They should be able to help you out.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2008)

You can put the bios on a usb stick and use ez flash,it will show how to access it on the post screen.

EDIT-The bios on p5q series is socketed cold storm,its no biggie to swap them around.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Ever since the p35 boards, what they have done is whenever you have made a change of some sort it would do a soft reboot. Just checking to make sure that everything is in working order...
> 
> 
> If the board couldn't keep its bios settings, then it shows that the bios is bad. I really wouldn't swap out, just rma... The only way I would swap out is if you've all ready voided the warr.
> ...



So all mobos on A p35 and later do a soft reboot as a safety thing then?? Just thinking, no EZ flash thing comes up. But I worried something was wrong cus it was a sign of a corrupted bios on my old 975x mobo.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 20, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> You can put the bios on a usb stick and use ez flash,it will show how to access it on the post screen.
> 
> EDIT-The bios on p5q series is socketed cold storm,its no biggie to swap them around.



Is it best to use the dos utility or ez flash then?


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 20, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> You can put the bios on a usb stick and use ez flash,it will show how to access it on the post screen.around.



You could also make a bootable flash drive using the HP Drive Key to make it bootable.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> So all mobos on A p35 and later do a soft reboot as a safety thing then?? Just thinking, no EZ flash thing comes up. But I worried something was wrong cus it was a sign of a corrupted bios on my old 975x mobo.



Yeah, my Mobo does it every now and again. Whenever I do a heavy change to the settings. It's just a system check... 

The signs do show as being a corrupted bios. You are right there, but I would throw a bios, on a Thumb stick, like my good man tigger said, and go into bios and then do the ez flash there... 


If that doesn't show up.. I'd check on it to see if its under its 30 day return, and then warr... The only way I would even change out a bios chip is if the board is like my old bloodiron board... Just a oc'er that will not stop... But, that is me.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2008)

You dont have to make it bootable with ezflash just put the file on the flash drive.


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 20, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Would it by worth trying to swap out the bios chips? or am I using the wrong bios flash program have used windows and ezflash in the bios (when i had nothing but problems with my previous mobo, the only thing that fixed it was a dos bios flash - boot from floppy) but the bios file is 2MB!!! How do i do it!
> 
> 
> Cheers!







tigger69 said:


> You dont have to make it bootable with ezflash just put the file on the flash drive.



Really was commenting on that.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay well a new bios came out between me checking about an hour ago and about half an hor ago, lol!

I tried it, things seemed faster, but my Raid didnt work. The version was 1003, there is a 1102 beta bios, should I try that?


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 20, 2008)

Well i just tried the 1102b bios and it found the raid fine. WTF! Why have released a bios that doesnt work with raid, yet a leaked beta bios does! oh well. at least its working now. Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to see it was a bios problem and nothing more!


----------

